# 12ft. Gemmy Inflatable Hearse/Carriage from Sam's



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

if that wore available in stores here in Quebec Canada close to me i'd buy it for sure at 149$ but i doubt it ever will be available here  and i am not big on inflatables either when it comes to halloween inflatables.

me and husband are building one(if i can keep my paycheck next week for that and not bills to buy the wood for it) i aleready got the wheels so .....


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

i found the same in ebay with an actual picture ....looks much nicer then the one with only one horse and the smaller ones , (the reapers look better on that hearse too) 

http://cgi.ebay.com/12-FT-Inflatabl...goryZ910QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Did you see the new big inflatable H. house there ?......heard it did not look as good as last years model, I'm gonna go check them out today, I only do the H.H. for my maze and not real big on the others as well but the hearse looks good.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Just got back from Sams, certainly worth the trip they have some really nice exclusive decor there, loved the 6' animated pirate, and the inflatable House and Hearse looked very nice as well. If only I had about $ 600 to spend I would of walk out with 3 items for sure !!!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

bozz , how big was the hearse box when this is not inflated and is stored ?


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

The box sizes are quite managable,Gemmy rolls them tight, box is about a 2'x2'x3'.....really not bad size at all. The trick is getting them back in after your done,last year with my big 12' tall,17' long, and 11' wide H. House I had to squeeze every sq.ft. of air out and roll very tight and did manage to get it back in the original box, which was fairly small.Keep in mind most of Sam's items are one time buys and you'll see it on their price tags, so that means limited #'s and once sold out they are gone for the season. the floor stock is it. Last year they sold out of every thing pretty much by early Oct.


----------



## Eon (Jul 16, 2006)

I saw this coach at our Sam's today. I hate inflatables, and even I thought it was pretty cool. I won't buy it though, because anyone who comes by on TOT night will have already seen it and will know where it came from. It did give inspiration for a home-made version though...for future reference. If you like store props, you could do worse than this for $135 (for the 6' one). The 6' pirate and the cages skelly were also cool. Not my taste, but pretty nice.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I think I'll have to take a trip to Sam's Club this week! If it looks half as good as in the pic, I might put it on my roof.


----------



## greasemonkey (Sep 15, 2005)

the roof !!

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Joel Weiner (Sep 22, 2011)

*Gemmy Inflatable Coach*

You guys are too lucky! I don't have a Sam's Club around here. I found the same item in BJ's for $189, and bought it.
Tried it out in my family room, and it worked great.
Damn thing is BIG.
Think I'll dress up a skeleton as an native American indian and put it next to it.


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

Joel Weiner said:


> Think I'll dress up a skeleton as an native American indian and put it next to it.


blink, blink...huh? You do know this is a Halloween Forum, not Thanksgiving, right? LOL j/k

btw- can you see the pics they're talking about? Somehow, some way they have disappeared over the past four years. For me, anyway. LOL j/k


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Got mine for $75 on Craigslist. Even though it is fairly common, people will stop & get their pics taken in front of it.


----------



## Joel Weiner (Sep 22, 2011)

*Gemmy Coach*

$75! That's scarry ;-(
I searched Craigslist and eBay and didn't find it.
Oh, well, I guess I didn't get lucky.
I was going to put a skeleton cowboy next to it, but I couldn't find boots to fit my 1/2 size skeleton. A Comanche turns out to be easier to dress.


----------

